# 14k per month in Abu Dhabi???



## traveller_h (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello,
I'm new here so I'm sorry if you saw this question a million times before, but I was wondering if a 14k salary per month is enough for a family of 3 (parents and a 3 years old girl). The Accommodation, health insurance and school fees are covered by the company. So will this be enough to have a decent life in Abu Dhabi, we're not looking for anything fancy, normal life with outings once a week. We don't party and don't drink. Will appreciate your comments and advice.
Thank you.


----------



## Ivelhurst (Dec 23, 2012)

traveller_h said:


> Hello,
> I'm new here so I'm sorry if you saw this question a million times before, but I was wondering if a 14k salary per month is enough for a family of 3 (parents and a 3 years old girl). The Accommodation, health insurance and school fees are covered by the company. So will this be enough to have a decent life in Abu Dhabi, we're not looking for anything fancy, normal life with outings once a week. We don't party and don't drink. Will appreciate your comments and advice.
> Thank you.


Not nearly enough assuming you are talking about AED and not CAD!!!! You could survive but unless you are jobless in Canada then I would hold out for more money if I were you. It is not cheap to live here I would say about the same cost of living as in Canada. Maybe 18K would be more accepetable.


----------

